# Cancer Treatments: Your Experience



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Our dog (she is about 10 years old) was diagnosed yesterday with lung cancer. It has not spread to her other organs at this time. We have three courses of treatment. If you've experienced cancer with your dog, would you choose the same course of treatment again? Would you choose something else? Why or why not? Your opinions and experiences are appreciated.

Our vet suggested that we choose one of the following:
1). Give our golden steroids to relieve pain and make her comfortable. 
2.) Chemotherapy
3.) Do nothing, let nature run its course.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about her diagnosis.  Lots of hugs and prayers coming your way.

I have no experience with cancer in Goldens, knock on wood and thank goodness, but my sister does. I have emailed her your post and asked for her opinions. She did chemotherapy and it gave her eight months that she probably wouldn't have had otherwise.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your doggie. Our 8-year old golden, Paul, had thyroid cancer that was very large, but chemo (doxorubicin, I think) really shrank the tumor and made surgical removal possible. He lived another 2 years, but it was a constant battle because of metastasis.

If you live in an area with a vet hospital associated with a vet school I'd recommend consulting with the oncologists there. If not, you can have your doggies records sent to a veterinary teaching hospital for consultation. I live in Madison, WI so naturally I recommend them, but their oncologists are world-class (Ruthann Chun and David Vail). However, any major veterinary teaching hospital is a good choice for consultation, especially because they may be aware of cancer trials that might work better and/or lower your costs of treatment. My Paul's chemo was part of a trial so it was no charge, versus $600 per treatment.

Good luck - you are in our thoughts.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

By the way, you should repost this question in the Health forum too.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Our dog (she is about 10 years old) was diagnosed yesterday with lung cancer. We have three courses of treatment. If you've experienced cancer with your dog, would you choose the same course of treatment again? Would you choose something else? Why or why not? Your opinions and experiences are appreciated.

Our vet suggested that we choose one of the following:
1). Give our golden steroids to relieve pain and make her comfortable. 
2.) Chemotherapy
3.) Do nothing, let nature run its course.

We're leaning toward #1, after speaking again with our vet this A.M. because after looking at the xrays again she believes the cancer has spread.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear you are dealing with this. Let me state first whatever you decide to do will be correct in your situation. Unfortunately/fortunately there is no right oor wrong choice. I have no suggestion for you. Hoping this is okay to post here. Below is a link to a yahoo group based on dealing with canine cancer of all types. You will fin lots of information and great support there.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CanineCancer/?v=1&t=search&ch=web&pub=groups&sec=group&slk=1


----------



## Frenchy (Jun 1, 2008)

So far I have lost 2 goldens to cancer. First one was Daisy , 2 years ago , she was 11 years old. Second one was Sam , died a month ago , he was also 11 years old. They both had Fibrosarcoma , very aggressive cancer. At first with Daisy , we went through surgery , twice , when it came back for a third time , I let it run his course  and made her as much comfortable as I could. With Sam , he was given 2-6 months to live. The lump was right under his anus (same with Daisy , vet couldn't believe it) because of his fur , when I discovered it , was already too big for surgery. It would have taken chemio & radio to make it smaller and then trying to find a vet that would have done the surgery. I said no. I read with this type of cancer , dogs have 30% of survival after one year. So I put Sam on raw diet , Tramadol and Metacam. He stayed with me for 10 good months. 

I don't believe in putting an older dog through so much treatments and surgery , I rather have them happy and healthy , make them comfortable , and enjoy them 110% while they're here with us. That is my opinion. 

Good luck with your choice , go with what you feel the most comfortable with , not what people will tell you to do.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I sent your post to my sister (a vet who lost a Golden to cancer) and this is what she just emailed me:

I suspect you already know what my opinion is. Harley had lymphoma, which is different than this golden. If I had not treated him, he would have died within a couple of weeks. Instead, I got eight more months with him. And, he was never sick once until the final two days before I put him to sleep; he still pulled me on his daily walks! It was expensive, but I would do it again in a heartbeat...no hesitation. That being said, primary lung tumors are not common in dogs. Usually, they are metastatic tumors from some other primary tumor. I had one case at OSU of a dog with a primary lung tumor. Her owners elected tumor removal because the tumor appeared to be one solitary mass. She did well post-surgery, but I am not sure how she did after that, since I was in another ward by then. Also, not all tumors are responsive to chemotherapy. Since I don't know if her vet did a biopsy to determine what type of tumor it was, it is hard to say how well the dog would respond to the chemo. If she was my client, I would suggest the following options: 1.) referral to the oncologist (just because she sees the specialist doesn't mean she has to go through with chemo....she could just go and see what her options are) or 2.) steroids and/or pain meds. I am not a believer in "letting nature take its course." When you love your dog, you will know when it is time to let them go. So, I believe in keeping them comfortable until that time comes....steroids for inflammation...pain meds (i.e. Tramadol) if she is uncomfortable...bronchodilators to help her breathe easier (since it's in her chest). Ultimately, I always tell people to discuss it as a family and come to a decision together...this is a hard thing to go through and the entire family needs to be on board for whatever they decide is the best for their little girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Very wise advice so far. I am so very sorry you are dealing with this. Trust that you will know what is the best course of action for your dog. The main thing is I believe in quality of life over quanity for myself as well as my beloved pups. You and your pup are in my prayers.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

ggdenny said:


> By the way, you should repost this question in the Health forum too.


Thanks!! I reposted the topic there, too.

Thanks to everyone for your support and opinions.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sorry you're having to deal with this. No matter which option you choose it's very difficult. 
Three years ago my Rottie was diagnosed with bone cancer. He developed a large tumor on his ribcage. I was willing to have the tumor removed once. Unfortunately there was a bigger tumor on the inside of his ribcage that was twice the size of the one we could see. Jagger was 10 1/2 years old. He had a wonderful life and I couldn't put him through any treatments for my benefit. I kept him on pain meds and he told me when it was time.  If he had been a young dog I may have made a different choice but with older dogs I believe quality of life is more important.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

First of all, I'm so sorry you have to make these difficult decisions. It's one of the hardest parts of pet ownership.

Our only experience so far with cancer was with our first golden, Dakota. He was diagnosed at 13 weeks with a tumor in his mouth. We were given three options: 1.) radiation therapy, 2.) remove half of his lower jaw, or 3.) do nothing. Well it was really hard to look at this little puppy who obviously loved life and not give him a chance at living it. We talked with a ton a specialists and no one could tell us the consequences of removing half the jaw of a growing pup. He started radiation camp at 15 weeks. 

Dakota lived to be two and a half (we lost him to cancer -- probably due to the radiation). During that time he loved life and everyone he met (except the dentist), he bounded in to every vets and specialists office we went to with more enthusiasm than any dog I've ever had. Dakota left us way too early and with a lot of what-ifs. I'd like to think it's easier if they've had the chance to live a good life, but I have a feeling it won't be. I know in my heart that we made the best decisions for him, but it took me a few years to be comfortable with them.

With my current crew my husband and I have talked about this a few times. Our Berner is absolutely terrified of the vets office and any kind of treatment we'd have to seriously weight the outcome and quality of life with the stress we'd put him through in the process. In any decision I make for my dogs, I put first how it will impact their quality of life.

The best piece of advice I can give is to ask a lot of questions until you're comfortable and comfortable with your understanding. As others have said, whatever decision you make will be the right one. My heart breaks for you having to go through this.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

10 is a difficult age for decision making, but I still think (Give our golden steroids to relieve pain and make her comfortable) is the answer I'd choose. So sorry to hear about your good golden girl.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Charlie 14 years old (non Golden) was diagnosed with Mast Cell Tumors in April and we choose not to have anything done, just control the pain. He fought a good fight and made it 8 month we had to put him down on Nov. 15th.
Good Luck in you're decision, I know it's hard.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I would choose steriods (would want this for myself, too).

Did chemo for our 5.5 y/o lab, Sara - only had her a couple months after diagnosis/treatment. 

when faced with it, it's hard to say if I'd follow what I feel now is right path (steriods). Chemo was very expensive, but we hoped we stay broke forever if it helped Sara. geez, I'm getting teary............


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of her diagnosis. ((HUGS)) to you.

I think one of the most important things to consider in treating an older dog is quality of life. Secondly, what is the prognosis? What are the success rates with the treatments available? Will treatment extend a good quality of life for a prolonged period of time or reduce the quality of life making your dog sick? Chemo can be very expensive, can you afford it both financially and emotionally? Is the cancer aggressive or is it likely your dog will die of old age before the cancer?

Also, if you have access to a veterinary oncologist it may be helpful to get a second opinion. There are so many things to consider depending on the type of cancer and treatment options. It can be very overwhelming.

For me it was always a quality of life issue, I had a dog diagnosed with lymphoma at 4 years of age. We did chemo for 3 years and had a great quality of life. For us it was the best decision; no regrets.

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

*Blaireli* - your sister sounds like an amazing caring vet. I'm not a vet, but agree with everything she said - especially about talking to a specialist to review your options so when you make a decision it is well informed. I also really like her statement


> I am not a believer in "letting nature take its course."


.

With Meggie, we caught the lymphoma early (I believe) and I don't regret one penny I have spent on her. She, also, is a happy bouncy dog with energy and is not suffering from having gone through treatment. 

*CarolinaCasey*, I feel for you having to make this decision. Each of us has to do what we feel is best given the circumstance. By your name, I'm not sure if you live in NC or not, but the oncology department at NC State is fantastic. If you can get Casey in to be examined, I have found they will be honest with you and your choices and the expense. I don't think you would regret an expert opinion. Best of luck. In any case, spoil her rotten.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to read that your dog has cancer. No advice from here i'm afraid, although we lost our first - Kelly - to lung cancer it had already progressed too far for anything to be done.

Just wanted to say you are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Meggie'sMom said:


> *Blaireli* - your sister sounds like an amazing caring vet.


Thank you, Cindy. I think so, too...but I might be slightly biased.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just merged duplicate threads, so this may seem a little disconnected.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks to everyone, you've given terrific advice and support.

We've decided to give Laura the steroids and make her remaining time with us comfortable. She has lost about 10 lbs since being at the vet in May. She's weighing in at 48 lbs. She is taking 20mg of prednisone twice daily along with 250 mg of cephalexin twice daily. She ate yesterday and this afternoon (browned ground beef). She hasn't wanted to eat at all today. She is breathing very deeply, but I have read this is a side effect of the prednisone. Any experiences similar to this? She also seems weak like she doesn't want to walk around the house or take a walk. Just earlier this week she was ready to go on walks everyday per our routine. Not sure what to think. She is drinking water and I've force fed her a little bit of boiled chicken this evening. I'm hoping she is ready to eat in the morning. Again, thanks to everyone!!! *hugs*


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Among the many side effects of prednisone include slightly heavier breathing, excessive hunger and thirst. That's what I remember from having Paul on the drug.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

So sorry you are going through this. My 10 year old girl Sierra was diagnoised with Melanoma Cancer when she was 10 years old. Melanoma is an aggressive cancer but we fought it with chemo and radiation. It was hard as when her white cell count was down, it made me wonder if I was doing the right thing for her. I just knew I had to try to save or extend her life as long as she wasn't hurting from it. Unfortunately, her cancer spread, and two months later, we put her to peace. I know at least I tried, so I have no regrets, she was worth it. I think all cancer's are different and you have to do what you feel is best. I wish for you and her comfort and strength during this time.


----------



## kendall's buddy (Mar 21, 2007)

My boy Kendall has bone cancer, or so they said after a biopsy. 13 months later he is still with us, and showing no signs of it interfering with his day to day activities. He is 11 and like most Goldens a beautiful boy. I decided against amputation and chemo because: a) i just happened to be present when a young Golden that had undergone amputation was brought outside for it's first venture with 3 legs. I decided immediately that this would never happen to my boy. b) When the time comes I have the power to end his pain. He will not suffer.
I love my boy too much to put him through amputation and chemo.


----------



## GoldenMOLLY (Nov 27, 2008)

I did not get to read all of the replies but lost our Maisey last Feb to cancer. She had a large mass in her abdomen and the xrays showed her lungs were covered, the vet could not even find a clear spot to show what normal lung tissue should look like. Needless to say we did not have a decision regarding treatments, we were looking at a few days. Maisey was 10 1/2 at the time. We opted to put her down that day and end the suffering. I feel for you in this situation and we were relieved that there were not really any decisions to make once we saw the chest xray but initally we were given the option of exploratory surgery regarding the mass believing it to be on her spleen. What would we have done I don't know, we prayed and our prayers were answered that we did not have to make the decision. 
First examine your finances, consider the quality of life and possibility that you may only have a few more years with her anyway, is it worth the investment. Eventually we all lose our golden babies but we hang on for as long as we can. What is the prognosis if you do have treatments regarding success rate and how she will feel during the treatments? If Maisey had been given that option at the time seeing that she was the same age, I know my husband would not spend that much on her at that age, if she were younger, yes, but not at 10 when average life expectancy is only around 12. We would probably make her comfortable as long as she was enjoying life and put her down when the time came. I am sorry for your situation and feel your pain. It still makes me cry when I think about losing Maisey. You are in my prayers, and no matter what choice you make, it will be the best choice for you and your golden since it was made in love (hugs)


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your diagnosis. I thought that some may want to look at this link: http://www.themagicbulletfund.org/ if you have opted to treat and cannot afford the cost. This site is amazing, and actually I ran onto this lady by mistake.

Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. ~hugs~


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Update:
Laura was my pet as a teenager, she lives with my parents about an hour away. I just moved from home after getting married in July. I'm so happy that we had eight special years with a very special dog. I got to spend 4 days with her over Thanksgiving. This morning my dad called to tell me that when he went home to check on her late this morning she was gone. I'm amazed that things moved so quickly. We just found out she was sick a week ago. Seven days later she has left us for a more peaceful, painless life. Thank you again for all of your support, advice, and well wishes during our very difficult week. *hugs*


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how painful it can be. She went knowing how much she was loved and that your family always took care of her. Bless you.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

Carolina,


So sorry for the loss of Laura. I hope you find comfort that she was well loved and taken care of by you and your family.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Andy has been going through the Madison-Wisconsin chemo protocol for Lymphoma.

He was diagnosed in early December 2010. It's going OK.

Here's his thread if anyone wants to keep up with his progress, what we're doing, etc.:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html


----------



## Chance Benjamin (Jan 28, 2012)

Chance is going through the same Chemo protocol as Andy. He has had a few minor side effects but overall is lively doing great, and in remission! I am glad I did Chemo. If I would have let it run course he would not be with me right now, laying beside me...running in his sleep right now after a squirrel probably! did I mention he snores? Wish you the best I know it is a tough decision.


----------

